# Foot sucking



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone had an issue with your V sucking one foot. I suspect she has a small graze between the pads in her back right foot. It must be irritating and she is making the rest of the area between her pads red from sucking. I have had a look and can see nothing stuck in there (a prickle or the like).

Anyone ever tried wrapping up their V's foot in a sock?


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Actually, I've had that issue with both my previous dog (a Dalmatian) and are getting through it with our current V puppy. Sometimes when a dog is sucking their feet or licking them it's b/c they have an allergy to something in their food.

Both Dalmatians and Vizslas are prone to allergies so if you haven't found a wound then an allergy is a possibility.

With our V puppy we talked to our vet and after having a look at what the breeder had been feeding her, we figured chicken products might be the culprit so we switched her to a food with zero chicken and the foot licking has dissipated quite a bit.

I would talk to your vet and see if it could be fixed by simply switching foods.


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

I have seen tucker do this, but not to the extent that i think it's a problem, a lot of times just giving him a toy to chew on does the trick. Sometimes I think he just does it out of boredom.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

vizslarunner said:


> I have seen tucker do this, but not to the extent that i think it's a problem, a lot of times just giving him a toy to chew on does the trick. Sometimes I think he just does it out of boredom.


Same here. A common trait.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian will only do this after a long walk or run in the snow. Guess his feet get very cold and are probably sore with all the salt on the sidewalks.
In the warmer months he rarely suckles on his feet unless he is cleaning them and very bored.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Foxie does that all the time, i think its a comfort thing but not a health problem


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

I wrapped my V's feet in a pair of my husband's socks last year!! He was not impressed but didnt attempt to take them off. He had been out running with us and his pads split on the dry compacted ground. We didnt realise until we got back and felt awful when we saw his feet. He hadnt been limping so there was no giveaway until he was licking them incessantly on our return poor thing! I have heard that sometimes intolerances to certain foods can produce itchy pads so if the problem persists it might be a good idea to check for a gluten intolerance and speak to your vet.


----------



## julzs (Jan 13, 2011)

Our V seems to do this when his feet have been wet for a prolonged period of time e.g. been swimming or out in very wet conditins, his pads appear to soften and the edges (where pad meets skin) look a little pink. After a licking session and snooze his pads usually look perfectly normal again.


----------

